# DRO: Mixing Mag and Glass Scales?



## Splat (May 10, 2017)

My buddy asked me this and I've no clue. I searched but didn't find the answer. Either it's possible but not advisable or not possible which may be why I haven't found the answer.  Can a glass scale and a magnetic scale both be used into the same display head (both being same brand)? Thanks.


----------



## darkzero (May 10, 2017)

Should be no problem as long as the scales output the same signals as the DRO is compatible with. Brand doesn't even matter, you can mix that as well.


----------



## Splat (May 10, 2017)

Hey Will. Yeah, I meant same signal(s) not really brand.


----------



## darkzero (May 10, 2017)

I probably should have just answered simply yes. Most of all the scales made these days all use the same signal.


----------



## henrivdr (May 14, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I probably should have just answered simply yes. Most of all the scales made these days all use the same signal.


Yes, most use a quadrature signal usually marked A and B in the wiring. However some have an extra Z index signal which is triggered at set positions along the scale, this improves the positioning at high speed. The display unit might require this. 
Also check the voltage requirement (usually 5V) of the scale against the spec sheet of the display unit. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 3, 2018)

Love the new mag tubes...so much easier to install.


----------

